

Large-scale social media analysis with Hadoop (Python) - coderdude
https://github.com/jhofman/icwsm2010_tutorial

======
ilikerashers
Here's a question. What companies are actually doing this to generate profit?
This example is a technical exercise, fair enough, but all this mass
interpretation of social network data rarely seems to yield anything...

Analyse Twitter stream --> ???? --> Profit

